# [REDES]NetworkManager, nm-applet y localhost [Solucionado]

## alejandrosaez

Buenas a todos, soy nuevo en el foro (aunque he leido muchas entradas, siempre ando por aqui mirando cosas   :Embarassed:  ). Llevo con Gentoo mas de medio año y en GNU/Linux unos 3 (ex debianita).

Antes de nada, he buscado, mucho, muchísimo la solución a lo que me pasa. Y nada. Así que si alguien va y pega la solucion a mi problema tras una rapida busqueda en Google... lo unico que conseguira sera que me suicide   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ahora enserio xD:

Tengo un eeepc 901 desde hace 4 meses mas o menos y Gentoo va de lujo, salvo por un pequeño detalle: no hay manera de que NetworkManager y nm-applet funcionen.

Reinstale varias veces y nunca tuve este problema hasta hace un mes que fue la ultima vez que instalé Gentoo. Cuando inicio NetworkManager mi localhost cambia a localhost.localdomain. Y cuando se inicia nm-applet me dice:

 *Quote:*   

> ** (nm-applet: - - - - ): WARNING **: Could not retrieve dbus connections: Failed to execute program /usr/libexec/dbus-daemon-launch-helper: Success.

 

Y se inicia... pero no ve ni una sola red.

Por ahora sobrevivo con wicd pero en mi universidad soy incapaz de conectarme a la red y tengo un conocido que lo ha hecho con NetworkManager en una Ubuntu delante de mis narices así que me he puesto enserio a solucionar el problema.

Una cosa que siempre hace NetworkManager al iniciarse es sobreescribir /etc/hosts poniendo la siguiente linea:  *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost

 

He llegado a poner readonly este fichero solo con tal de que no lo cambie, y no lo cambia pero el nombre sigue modificándose... 

Lo curioso es que en mi ordenador de casa también tengo Gentoo (una Funtoo) y no he tenido ni un solo problema con NetworkManager (tanto vía cable como vía wireless)

¿Alguna idea de lo que puede estar pasando?

Gracias.  :Smile: Last edited by alejandrosaez on Wed Nov 04, 2009 12:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

No sé cual será tu problema.

Pero con este mensaje intento evitarte más... jeje.

Olvidate de networkmanager e instala wicd, maravilloso gestor de redes 10000 veces mejor que network manager.

No me canso de recomendarlo...

Página web del proyecto:

http://wicd.sourceforge.net/

Para instalarlo creo recordar que esta en portage, asi que ya sabes, haz un emerge y a volar.

Un saludo.

----------

## alejandrosaez

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> No sé cual será tu problema.
> 
> Pero con este mensaje intento evitarte más... jeje.
> ...

 

Precisamente digo que es lo que estoy usando para salir del paso. Pero no soy capaz de conectarme a la red de la universidad y eso que ya encontré muchas plantillas que aseguraban que funcionaban...

----------

## Coghan

¡Bienvenido al foro!

 *alejandrosaez wrote:*   

> ** (nm-applet: - - - - ): WARNING **: Could not retrieve dbus connections: Failed to execute program /usr/libexec/dbus-daemon-launch-helper: Success.

 

¿Has probado a re-emerger sys-apps/dbus?

Otra opción suele ser eliminar /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules y reiniciar el demonio udev o reiniciar el equipo, sobre todo después de una actualización de este paquete..

----------

## AnFe

Antes, al terminar de instalar networkmanager te decía la solución a ese problema (creo que era ese). No sé si ahora seguirá poniéndolo. Sólo había que editar un fichero de configuración. Si lo encuentro lo pongo.

Un saludo!

----------

## alejandrosaez

Al final de la instalación de NetworkManager te dice algo de dbus pero lo hice y nada  :Sad: ... Voy a probar lo de re-emergear dbus y luego lo otro de udev.

Muchas gracias por las respuestas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alejandrosaez

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> ¡Bienvenido al foro!
> 
>  *alejandrosaez wrote:*   ** (nm-applet: - - - - ): WARNING **: Could not retrieve dbus connections: Failed to execute program /usr/libexec/dbus-daemon-launch-helper: Success. 
> 
> ¿Has probado a re-emerger sys-apps/dbus?
> ...

 

MIL MILLONES DE GRACIAS!   :Very Happy:   La verdad es que es triste que haya sido algo tan simple como re-emerger dbus... Pero ahi esta. Muchisimas gracias. A ver si mañana soy capaz de conectarme a la dichosa red de la EUITIO...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Coghan

 :Wink: 

----------

## ameko

Sin duda, emerge wicd y a correr. 

Después de un par de dias batallando con NetworkManager parece mentira...

Gracias y saludos

----------

## alejandrosaez

 *ameko wrote:*   

> Sin duda, emerge wicd y a correr. 
> 
> Después de un par de dias batallando con NetworkManager parece mentira...
> 
> Gracias y saludos

 

Pues yo que no se que le ve la gente a wicd... Me parece una aplicación que me aporta bien poco a usar wpa_supplicant a pelo. Las configuraciones de redes mas o menos extrañas dejan mucho que desear, básicamente te las tienes que hacer tu... El único problema que le veo a nm-applet y a NetworkManager son las dependencias  :Sad: 

----------

## AnimAlf

Están orientados a user sesión. Hay casos que te resuelven configuraciones que no se conocen para un dispositivo. Puedes tener un dispositivo que controlas de inicio manualmente y lo configuras y no te de problemas, siempre al mismo lugar, no caerá la conexión. y no hay problema. Si bajas y levantas conexión algunos dispositivos requieren un poco de atención con más parámetros que aceptan. Hay unos errores que aparecen con dispositivos que el wicd evita. Al no conseguir lo mismo manualmente y hasta no descubrirlos, no puedo evitar alagarlo. Del networkManager lo único que puedo decirte es que le tenía manía .... me lo has echo recordar X'D ... sorry

SaludOS

----------

